
Show HN: Klassify – Redis Based Document Classification Service - fatiherikli
https://github.com/fatiherikli/klassify
======
fatiherikli
I'm open for any feedback or code-review. I used Tornado and Tornado-Redis for
non-blocking redis client. I'm using redis' pub/sub channels for real-time
updates. In frontend side, I choose the React.js for building interface.

~~~
albertwang
You have a few hardcodes that assume where the service is being run:
[https://github.com/fatiherikli/klassify/search?utf8=%E2%9C%9...](https://github.com/fatiherikli/klassify/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=__BASE_ENDPOINT__)

~~~
fatiherikli
The first one is for development environment. But you're right, I should make
it configurable with command line arguments. So user can give any hostname or
api. Currently, only the server port is configurable.

Thank you for feedback.

